# Anyone any dealings with India for Surrogacy??



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi,
I´ve been looking in to surrogacy and want to find a surrogate, i have been looking at India, has any one dealt with any of the clinics over there....Good or Bad??


Thanks
Sarah
xx


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

ive never heard anything hun


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah 

There was a surrogate on the Miricles Do Happen board who were going through India.  No too sure how they found it thogh as I have not been on there for ages  

Let me know if you want anymore details and I will PM you.

T xx


----------



## oll737 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi sarah
I was just reading your post about india, i came across a board called oneinsix, take a look it makes interesting reading......          

best wishes


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Just wanted to reiterate my post on one of the other threads about taking care with international surrogacy arrangements.  You don't buy into a foreign system of law if you are British and using a foreign surrogate, which means you won't be the legal parents of the child when it is born.  This can create a real nightmare from an immigration perspective with bringing your child into the UK, particularly if your surrogacy arrangement is a commercial one.  The worst case scenario is that your children become legally parentless and end up in a foreign orphanage (and it has happened!).

Do take enormous care and always always get legal advice before you embark on any kind of international surrogacy arrangement.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## oll737 (Nov 27, 2007)

i went to a solicitor who deals in surrogacy about a year ago as we were going to use a surrogate from sweden, he basically said the baby would need to born in the uk.......if it was not born in the uk then it would need to be adopted, so, echoing there what natalie said you need to see a solicitor who deals in surrogacy before embarking on a surrogacy in another country, however also as india is not part of the EU there may be other long winded complications.


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi

Sorry i took  awhile to reply to your pm.  I was looking into surrogacy abroad - though the clinics there are world class, I found the immigration laws a bit daunting.  Look on the Immigration and Nationality directorate - they have guidelines on surrogacy abroad.  I did not want to risk losing a hard fought for baby to the long arm of the law.  Also from a financial perspective, it would have cost quite a bit despite the fact that the IVF costs there are cheaper factoring in flights and staying there for three weeks while stimulating etc.

Good Luck with your journey.


----------

